

The Design of Everyday Things - Course - dmazin
https://www.udacity.com/course/design101?utm_source=sendgrid&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1stdaydesign101

======
alex_marchant
Check out this post for previous discussion and hype about the course
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6101815)

------
henrik_w
+1 for a short course. Much easier to fit in in a busy schedule.

~~~
mkaziz
And an at-your-own-pace course!

------
treerock
[aside]

What's going on with the Udacity website? I've tried disabling all script
blockers and it still isn't working, half the links do nothing. Even getting
what looks like AngularJS code showing on the page. e.g. {{hovered}}

[update]

Seems it doesn't play well with DoNotTrackMe addon.

------
aaimnr
There is another one, more thorough, on coursera:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/hci](https://www.coursera.org/course/hci) ,
also based partly on Norman's book. Is anyone able to compare them?

------
reledi
I'm taking notes for this course, if anyone wants to read them:
[https://gist.github.com/dideler/8018644](https://gist.github.com/dideler/8018644)

I covered lesson 1 tonight.

~~~
dannyking
Nice - thanks for sharing!

------
donquichotte
I've started reading the book. The self-promotion and anectotal evidence of
bad design made it impossible for me to finish it. Nonetheless I'm looking
forward to the course.

~~~
SloopJon
I read the book about fifteen years ago, during my Code Complete bibliography
binge. I remember it every time I start the wrong burner on a stove.

After the Google-sponsored web game class, I'm a bit skeptical of Udacity's
commercial tie-in classes. Loved the AI class that started it all, and really
enjoyed Peter Norvig's Design of a Computer Program class, but the Google
class? Not so much.

Not sure what to make of this class being only two weeks. I guess it's a
relatively small investment, even if it ends up being an infomercial.

------
MaxGabriel
Seems like a really short course. Anyone know why?

(Their email says 8 hours; the website says 16)

~~~
mlchild
Just saw Don Norman speak and he said most MOOC courses are way too long and
lose most of their students. Seemed like a reasonable design critique.

~~~
treerock
I wonder about the design choice of commencing a week before Christmas.

~~~
reledi
Not a terrible choice. Most people are free from school and work around this
time. With the course being short, it should be doable during the holiday
break.

------
_neil
Don Norman looks impressively uncomfortable in his photo.

~~~
kukabynd
You are mistaken. His body language seems more like a guru/teacher appeal.

~~~
_neil
I'm sure you are right and I didn't mean any disrespect. Just a casual
observation.

